# tax work in Dubai



## skihead (Sep 28, 2009)

I am considering a move to Dubai. I am a tax accountant, and am wondering what, if any, sort of work is available in Dubai.
I specialise in personal tax, rather than corporate tax, so could possibly see myself giving uk tax advice to uk expats, or uk tax advice to dubai nationals wanting to live, work etc in uk.
Is this sort of work available?
Alternatively, I had considered setting up a business in Dubai giving advice.
Where do uk expats and dubai nationals go for their tax advice?
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You realise that there are no personal income taxes in the UAE?

Honestly, there is little market for what you are suggesting. Experienced IFAs like me give advice on these matters (leaving or returning to UK) or people deal directly with HMRC. I think it's a non-starter.

Sorry if this sounds negative, but I assume you want an honest & realistic response.

-


----------



## dixiedez (Oct 12, 2009)

hi there,

I just read your thread, and sorry but this is not much help to you, but saw that you are a tax accountant, and wondered if you could help me with a question. I have lived in Dubai for 18 months, and am moving back in 2 months. i have obviously earned a salary tax free, and have built up some savings, that i am wanting to bring back into the UK. Do I need to pay tax on any of this? Thanks again.


----------



## skihead (Sep 28, 2009)

dixiedez said:


> hi there,
> 
> I just read your thread, and sorry but this is not much help to you, but saw that you are a tax accountant, and wondered if you could help me with a question. I have lived in Dubai for 18 months, and am moving back in 2 months. i have obviously earned a salary tax free, and have built up some savings, that i am wanting to bring back into the UK. Do I need to pay tax on any of this? Thanks again.


I have replied to this on your other thread.


----------

